# Italian Job Blows My Doors Off



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

Whoa! Careful what you wish for. I went from Has Bean's Brazil Perfetio blend (lighter roast, lot of fruit) to Rave's Italian Job and it feels like getting punched in the face.

Don't get me wrong. I'm enjoying the beans, especially in cappuccinos, but I'm not getting much subtlety.

The beans are only seven days out from roasting, and I'm still playing around a little with temperature, tamp, and extraction time, but I'd be interested in others thoughts -- is there subtlety there to tease out, or is it a knuckle duster to the jaw every time?

Also, am I right in thinking that Rave's Signature blend would give me a similar Italian style but dialed back a little? Any fruit in the Signature blend?

Thanks.

Jake


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

suspect a few people putting the words "italian, jobs and blow" into a google search may be disappointed to find this thread









For what its worth, i find signature an excellent compromise between the subtle and acidic hasbean styles, and the full force richness of some of the beans that contain some robusta. Theres a bit more dark fruit in signature, its still quite rich, but not italian job rich.

You may also want to check out, extract original, steampunk tiger (which in spite of 20% robusta is very smooth and superb in milk), and perhaps allpress redchurch (which is quite dark, but 100% arabica and very smooth with some dark fruit).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I didn't feel the 'punch in the face' from this bean, it was nice though!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

No surprise really that an Italian Roasted bean doesn't have any flavour to it... It's been scorched!! That's why your fancy beans are usually light roasted - to protect the flavours. The more you roast the beans the more of that flavour disappears. Signature is alright - it's less dark thats for sure. BUT don't be expecting BIG flavours, because you won't get any. It's nice, but it's more chocolate and cream, then mango and papaya. I think you need to be hitting after light roasted naturals lad.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Personally. I think IJ is great for replicating the sort of espressos you'll get anywhere in Italy....but I really don't see the point of putting it in milk. Milk shows up its weaknesses whereas the weaknesses are what give it its strengths as a comfort food espresso...sweet, low acidity, no challenging flavours.

Sig is waaay better in my view. As an espresso there are some lovely deep flavours. Think rose, tobacco, hint of oak smoke.

For me the really light stuff just doesn't cut through milk, and its too acidic as espresso.

A year or so ago he had a great Harrar in which mixed with something like an El Salvador gave a deep fruity fudgy flat white. Don't think he's been able to get any more of that for a while due to bad crop.

I'd be looking to blend something like Jagong with a small amount of Yirg, but very carefully.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ha.. If you think Italian job delivers a punch you ain't tried coffee compass' Mocha Italia ! It's like drinking melted bar of Green & Blacks ... personally I like it but sounds like you lighter roast guys will hate it


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I found the Italian job quite a forgiving blend, I prefer to pull a ristretto with it ,can produce a nice mouth feel. Not really roast for fruity flavours. Found it to be quite consistent and easy bean to extract.

once this lots done i have their signature to try out so I can compare the two, and maybe even get some blend blending going on


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> No surprise really that an Italian Roasted bean doesn't have any flavour to it... It's been scorched!! That's why your fancy beans are usually light roasted - to protect the flavours. The more you roast the beans the more of that flavour disappears. Signature is alright - it's less dark thats for sure. BUT don't be expecting BIG flavours, because you won't get any. It's nice, but it's more chocolate and cream, then mango and papaya. I think you need to be hitting after light roasted naturals lad.


Not everyone wants their coffee to taste like Um Bongo though, plenty of darker roast coffees have lots of big big flavours, and quite subtle notes as well. there is no one correct way to roast a particular bean, if there was then everyones Yirgacheffe would be the same and life would be boring. I'd suggest my lad that you learn how to make a long breakfast coffee correctly before trying to spout off your opinions in a manner in which you imply they are fact.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Not everyone wants their coffee to taste like Um Bongo though, plenty of darker roast coffees have lots of big big flavours, and quite subtle notes as well. there is no one correct way to roast a particular bean, if there was then everyones Yirgacheffe would be the same and life would be boring. I'd suggest my lad that you learn how to make a long breakfast coffee correctly before trying to spout off your opinions in a manner in which you imply they are fact.


I'm sorry but I thought the OP was complaining that his Italian Beans didn't pack a fruity flavour. There's no right or wrong way to coffee (clearly) and everyone likes different things. I have bought more Signature beans then anything else.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like Italian Job, ok it might not be the most complex of beans but if your after an something in the traditional Italian style it's pretty bang on. Also at under £10 for a kilo it's a bargain.

I've also had some excellent beans from them over the last 18 months. In my eyes they can do no wrong. I'm tempted to go for their subscription.

I think I deserve a "I ️Rave "T-shirt from Rob as one of their fans.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Second that ..... Excellent beans and service so far !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

JakeBarnes said:


> Whoa! Careful what you wish for. I went from Has Bean's Brazil Perfetio blend (lighter roast, lot of fruit) to Rave's Italian Job and it feels like getting punched in the face.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm enjoying the beans, especially in cappuccinos, but I'm not getting much subtlety.
> 
> ...


I don't tend to drink that much milk based drinks so Signature is my least favourite bean I've tried from them.

I really liked Rwanda Red bourbon for a chocolate orange thing. Jagong village has plumb /fruit flavours too, obviously their on the med-darker side of roasting.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I really like Italian Job, ok it might not be the most complex of beans but if your after an something in the traditional Italian style it's pretty bang on. Also at under £10 for a kilo it's a bargain.
> 
> ]️


Hear hear!

I have probably gone through over a dozen different beans/blends since picking up this coffee lark at the start of the year.

I find that Italian Job is honest and acts to bring me back to earth after dabbling with exotic/fruit laden coffees. I have had a something which I can't presently recollect from Has Bean which actually did taste of blueberry muffin!

As an espresso I have managed to get some very sweet shots out of Italian Job and many enjoyable flat whites. No it's not the most complex or thought provoking coffee in the world, but I find it solid and dependable and am happy to come back to it every couple of months as a freshinging change.

It's all horses for courses in this game as a previous post has rightly pointed out. Just be thankful you won't be drinking Lavazza Mattino in the morning.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Charliej said:


> Not everyone wants their coffee to taste like Um Bongo though, plenty of darker roast coffees have lots of big big flavours, and quite subtle notes as well. there is no one correct way to roast a particular bean, if there was then everyones Yirgacheffe would be the same and life would be boring. I'd suggest my lad that you learn how to make a long breakfast coffee correctly before trying to spout off your opinions in a manner in which you imply they are fact.


I dunno its not like all Yirgs taste the same, even if all roasted to similar profiles there are loads of different flavour profiles to be had from different co-ops and washing stations. From examples like Earl grey tea, blueberry muffins, through to cherry and caramel. The key is to preserve all thats unique and delicate about coffee from probably the most diverse of origin. just my opinion.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rave yirg earlier this year blueberry and white wine ish

Current Hasbean yirg lemon and blackcurrant....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I like umbongo .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I like umbongo .


Do you drink it in the jungle?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you drink it in the jungle?


They drink it in the Congo !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> They drink it in the Congo !


You might...but I prefer the sun and fun and goodness in the jungle...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> They drink it in the Congo !


Hmm I wonder what flavour notes one would get from a Congolese Coffee, would it maybe be "hippo coffee" and come in a tetrapak?


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

marcuswar said:


> Ha.. If you think Italian job delivers a punch you ain't tried coffee compass' Mocha Italia ! It's like drinking melted bar of Green & Blacks ... personally I like it but sounds like you lighter roast guys will hate it


This has got to be one of the biggest dark chocolate flavours I've ever had from a coffee!! First couple were a little bitter but think I just cracked the bag open a little soon. Few days on and it is like you say " melted Green & Blacks "


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Good init ! What's amazed me is how many non coffee aficionados actually love it, out of the 6 people I mad a coffee for the other weekend only 1 didn't really like it. I've had to order more simply because guests keep asking for it. I guess this is what Costa were actually aiming for with their "mocha italia" blend... but failed !


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback, guys.

I'm not hearing anyone telling me to watch out for the mango in the Italian Job, so I guess I'm doing it more or less right.

As I said, I'm enjoying it, but once I get through this batch think I'll look into some of the other suggestions that've been made here.

Also just want to say I'm fairly new to the site and it's great to find a coffee community where you can get so many helpful suggestions.


----------

